# My NT Commentary Recommendations



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

There is never a shortage of people asking for good commentaries here on the PB; and though I am certainly not the most widely read person, I though I could contribute with a list of some of the better commentaries on the NT epistles. You will look in vain here for Contemporary works -- there are several _excellent_ contemporary commentaries out there, but I have sought to provide *one or two* superb commentaries for each; and when push comes to shove, if I only had one piece of literature for each epistle, I would take a Jenkyn over a Moo any day. (Also, I did not include Philemon, or 2 & 3 John). Also, this list is for laypersons, and as such will not suggest the best current scholarship out there as a pastor would need, but rather focuses upon those tested and true works, designed to refresh the hearts of all. There are many other worthies, but these are those which have personally benefited me the most:

This is not designed to be a list of technical exegetical works, but rather works of a more "advanced" kind, if you will: by that, I mean, works by those exegetes who spent a lifetime doing the technical exegesis, and as such were able to take the fruits of that knowledge and write for the church, not for the schools. (For such technical forms of exegesis on all or parts of the NT, the following are indispensable: Ellicott, Lightfoot. Meyer, Olshaushen, Eadie, Alford, Bengel, Tholuck, Stier, De Wette, etc; _exceptionally_ good works of this sort on individual books may be mentioned in the following list, but only seldom). *Ellicott, Lightfoot and Eadie*, especially, should be earnestly read: their notes will never disappoint.

*Calvin* deserves mention immediately: his works on every book of the NT are worth their weight in the precious metal of your choice. Also, *Matthew Poole's* Synopsis, though technical exegesis, deserves mention in its own category; as mentioned in another thread -- give up food if it means purchasing this work which is so kindly being translated and published as we speak by the Mattew Poole Project. Finally, Charles Hodge's commentaries deserve mention among the more "modern" variety. They are singularly useful, even when one disagrees.

*Romans:*
--*Vermigli*: This great work is currently being translated into English by Frank James, and will soon be published as part of the Peter Martyr Vermigli library. Get this. (Along with its sister volume, _Justification and Predestination_, which was originally part of the same work.
--*Calvin*, though already mentioned, cannot be passed over here. He who studies this carefully will truly be blessed.
--Though technical, it would be injudicious not to mention both Cranfield and Moo's works on this epistle. One may certainly differ from them in places, but these are such comprehensive and careful works that they cannot be ignored without great loss.
(It is hard to select works upon this epistle, as so many have been produced; Godet, Vaughan, Hodge, Brown and Sanday immediately spring to mind as some of the more useful contemporary productions)

*Galatians:*
--*Luther.* We might differ with him at times, even within this very epistle: but the profound and clear message of the gospel shines more brightly from these pages than almost any other.
--*Calvin*'s Sermons also immediately spring to mind; the application of his profound theological grasp to his listeners in so clear and simple a manner will repay the reader immensely.
--I will also mention *William Perkins*. This may not be the most stirring exegesis, but after mastering the contents of this commentary, few troubling theological questions will remain.

*Ephesians:*
--Before anything else, *Thomas Goodwin's* masterful sermons on the first two chapters need to be mentioned. Though they take up two volumes, they are of far greater worth to the Christian life than are the hours it will take to read them. And though it only covers the first two chapters, if you only can read one piece of literature on this epistle, do not hesistate to choose this over all else.
--Again, *Calvin's* sermons must be mentioned.

*Philippians:*
--*John Dallie*. Although I have not yet read the entirety of this work, it is undoubtedly the most soul-refreshing comment upon this work I have encountered.

*Colossians:*
--*John Davenant*: His orthodoxy may be questioned in some areas, but this is undoubtedly the most useful work written on this epistle.
--Eadie and Lightfoot also deserve special mention for their works on this epistle)

*Thessalonians:*
--*John Jewell*: He, again, may be rightly differed with, but it would be a bold man indeed who could claim to produce a better work on this epistle.
--Thomas Manton's Sermons deserve mention.

*The Pastoral Epistles:*
--*Patrick Fairbairn*: Again, if only piece of literature on these epistles can be read, makes this it!
--*Calvin'*s sermons on these also cannot rightly go without mention.

*Hebrews:*
--*John Owen*: What other work could honestly be mentioned first? Though there is certainly room to differ with his teaching on the Covenant, this work is so grand (and massive!) that it is almost beyond critique. Works by other divines could be mentioned (chief among them, John Brown), but after Owen -- what is the point?

*James:*
--*Thomas Manton*. The single, best commentary written on this epistle.

*1 Peter:*
--*Robert Leighton* needs to be mentioned first. A truly spiritual read.
--*John Brown* must also be mentioned.

*2 Peter:*
--*Thomas Adams*. Lengthy, but worth the energy on this frequently neglected epistle.

*1 John:*
--*Hugh Binning*. According to Spurgeon, James Durham said of Binning's sermons on this epistle, "There is no speaking after Mr. Binning." What more can I say to this recommendation?

*Jude:*
--*Jenkyn*. Full stop. I feel like saying his name again: *Jenkyn.*
--*Thomas Manton*, again, cannot be rightly passed over for his contributions from this tiny epistle.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 21, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> You will look in vain here for modern works...



Technically, all of the commentaries you mention are modern works insofar as they aren't medieval works. What they are not is contemporary (or, if you like, postmodern) works.

Sorry; pet peeve of mine.

Anyway, awesome post. I thank ya for it.


----------



## DonP (Apr 21, 2009)

Pretty much Spurgeon's picks too


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan,

Post has been updated to prevent any further peeving.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 21, 2009)

Paul. you will never prevent all peeving. For instance, I know perfectly well who you mean, but you didn't say _J.B._ or _John_ or even _Bishop_ before _Lightfoot_.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

Ruben, little did you know that I meant _Gordon_: [video=youtube;5l3x_VoF3wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l3x_VoF3wo[/video]
Didn't you know about his less famous role as a biblical expositor?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 21, 2009)

if only I had more


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 21, 2009)

Paul,

Aaaaggggggggg!



> The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
> Of the big lake they call Gitche Gumee
> The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
> When the skies of November turn gloomy.
> ...



Every time someone mentions Gordon Lightfoot and his wreck song with its insipid lyrics about Gitche Gumee, I flash to that awful Richard Harris, MacArthur Park and its equally ridiculous image of leaving a cake out in the rain. Since Nathan Eschleman lives over in that vicinity now, maybe you should ask him if "MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark" with all "the sweet, green icing flowing down." If so, I "don't think that I can take it 'cause it took so long to bake it and I'll never have that recipe again, oh no!"

Sorry Paul, but I'm pretty sure that you meant J.B. Lightfoot . . . or that you are insane.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

Dennis, that was too funny!

The Gitche Gumee line was always the only one I could ever remember.

-----Added 4/21/2009 at 06:46:20 EST-----

All right, Dennis, you caught me: perhaps I did, in fact, mean J.B.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 21, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Ruben, little did you know that I meant _Gordon_: YouTube - Wreck of the Edmond Fitzgerald Gordon Lightfoot
> Didn't you know about his less famous role as a biblical expositor?



Well, I had hoped you wouldn't sully the board by mentioning Gordon Lightfoot's commentaries. Besides, you know that _Expository Analysis and Linguistic Interpretation of Philemon with Two Excurses on Discourse Analysis in its Relation to Musical Theory_ is his most renowned work; but no, you had to exclude Philemon altogether.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Well, I had hoped you wouldn't sully the board by mentioning Gordon Lightfoot's commentaries. Besides, you know that _Expository Analysis and Linguistic Interpretation of Philemon with Two Excurses on Discourse Analysis in its Relation to Musical Theory_ is his most renowned work; but no, you had to exclude Philemon altogether.



Apologies.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm heartbroken..... the Be series isn't top shelf?


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I'm heartbroken..... the Be series isn't top shelf?



Perhaps in Version II. But perhaps not.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 21, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm heartbroken..... the Be series isn't top shelf?
> ...



Please forgive me, there was something missing from my OP:


----------

